
How to reduce cart abandoned rate? - Ethan_Roy
One of the most useful article related to reducing cart abandonment https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.quora.com&#x2F;Which-Prestashop-Addon-helps-in-reducing-the-cart-abandoned-rate-of-the-website-1.<p>Any more suggestion to improve the conversion rate?
======
blackflame7000
How about 2000 of those "Are you sure you want to leave" popups. Eventually,
they'll get tired of clicking and just give in. Also, use a 1 touch button for
checkout so the repeated clicking exercise earlier has them primed for a quick
trigger.

You could also evaluate the pages where people leave the most and determine
how long they were on that page and what they were last looking at. See if you
can detect a theme the old fashion way. Also, always make checkout 1 click
away and always advertise the advantages of 1 click checkout.

------
CyberFonic
In my experience some shopping sites do not allow you to see the prices for
all the configurations and options without going into "buy" mode. Once I have
all the information and decide that it isn't it worth it, I just abandon the
cart.

Interestingly, the sites that have transparent price information tend to have
better prices. So I guess that not showing all the prices is an attempt to
trap people into buying at less than competitive prices.

